# Game #51: Spurs @ Cavs (2/13/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 51*_







*vs*









*San Antonio Spurs* *(40-10) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (29-21)*

_*Monday, February 13, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*Head Coaches*


*Probable Starters*
 
 
 
 
 

*San Antonio Spurs’ Bench*


*Cleveland Cavaliers’ Bench*
 

*San Antonio Spurs’ Notes*

*** Parker is great at penetrating and Cleveland has no way of stopping it. The only small guard who has decent speed is Wilks and he rarely plays. Tony should have a field day. Manu should look to penetrate on Sasha as well.

*** Emphasize Tim Duncan a little more than usual. He has the height and weight advantage over Cleveland’s forwards. Unless Zydrunas checks him, there is nobody that can match Duncan’s strength. 

*Cleveland Cavaliers’ Notes*

*** Make the extra pass. San Antonio rotates well, so Cleveland has to keep working the ball around on offense. Don’t get into the one-on-one mentality.

*** Cleveland has to have a strong night defensively. Offense alone isn’t going to cut it. The Cavaliers will need one of their best defensive nights of the year to contain the Spurs and outscore them.

*** Cleveland needs to come out angry for the last few losses and use that atittude to outhustle the Spurs. Cleveland needs to keep their energy level high. Even when winning ugly games in which they grind out, the Cavs’ energy level dips entirely too much. A consistent performance is mandatory. 

*Overview*

Cleveland is fresh off a loss to the Warriors and now have the uneasy task of battling the Spurs. San Antonio crushed Cleveland earlier in the season in what was a game the Cavs would rather forget. Hopefully the Cavaliers show some pride, hustle and truly believe they have the ability to win this game, rather than just feeling they can only compete and hang close with the Spurs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Not A Chance


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha, how many points do you think Parker is going to get on the Cavs? He's going to destroy us.

On the plus side, the Cavs should be more focused on this game than the last one.

On the negative side, I doubt it matters.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think we win this one. Spurs back to back after a tough Indiana game. The Cavs finally getting some rest.

Look for Parker to have a good game but for some reason I see us squeking this one out.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

^What you smoking homie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> ^What you smoking homie


 Some Lebron magic hopefully


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just think this team is tired. We lost Hughes and AV for large chunks of the year this required guys like Lebron to play extra minutes. Also remember Sasha was hurt for a large chunk of the year then got starter minumtes.

That's why we seem so lackadaisacal on these back to backs IMO.  Hopefully with a little more rest we;ll see a better performance


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs are spurred by the champs*












> _The relationship between San Antonio forward Tim Duncan and head coach Gregg Popovich has kept the Spurs among the elite teams in the NBA._
> 
> *Cavs are spurred by the champs*
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Luke Jackson says all the right things. Any basketball fan out their has to feel bad for this kid.


* But for the the game, i have to work 7-9 and i usually TiVo the games, but i think i know what is going to happen. Were just not playing good basketball right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Haven't been able to catch the last couple games, but this is a tough one to catch coming off a 2 game losing streak. 

I think we have a chance because SA is coming off a tough game with Indy, and our guys should come out motivated. Containing Parker will be key to this one. If he runs his usual layup drill on us we'll get blown out. 

Need big games from Marshall & DJ.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Haven't been able to catch the last couple games, but this is a tough one to catch coming off a 2 game losing streak.
> 
> I think we have a chance because SA is coming off a tough game with Indy, and our guys should come out motivated. Containing Parker will be key to this one. If he runs his usual layup drill on us we'll get blown out.
> 
> Need big games from Marshall & DJ.


 By the looks of our defense, i dont see a reason why he wouldnt do layup drills against us


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

looks to be a good one
hopefully no injuries :cheers:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

i hope we dont get anymore injuries and a loss. that wouldnt be fun


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dont forget to come to the spurs board before durring or after the game :cheers:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I bet all my ucash on the cavs bad move?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I just turned it on. 

we playing good d


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yall are playing some good d and the only reason your not up right now is b/c of the early bad shot selection.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Spurs going to the zone. But Marshall knocks down a 3-ball.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Steven Grahm for mvp


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Graham is playing aggressive. I like that.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

N.V.E. just owned Pavy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden hit his trademark hook and the Spurs call time out. 

Even though the game is early, Cleveland has a problem with playing up or down to the level of their competition. We've had some terrible losses this season and some incredible wins. There's no consistency. That said, I'm glad the boys are playing well thus far.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yall are playing fantastic, gotta love what yall have for the future. bron is great and yall should sign Graham to a bigger contract


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James powers to the hole. Nice. He's had several nice drives tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha is having trouble with Manu. He's getting too close on defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow takes a big charge and hits a jumper. Nice sequence.

Cleveland leads by 1 point at halftime (45-44).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully in the second half the fatigue will hit Spurs. They have to be a bit tired after playing in Indiana yesterday

Need some scoring from our backcourt, all the offense is coming from our starting frontcourt


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Bowen gets a technical. The game may get more chippy now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha gets his 4th foul and a tech.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Danny may want to sign Graham for the rest of the season, given the injuries we've gotten. He's better than Ira and Luke have played thus far.

Lebron playing really well. As is Drew(whenever we think to trade him, he plays well, ha).

The thing that's been really impressive is how Mike Brown has shut down Tony Parker so far. Lebron on Parker has really worked thus far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy crap. How does he do it?!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with a tight dunk. Wow. What a play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 9 at the end of the third quarter (71-62).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Eric Snow nails a 3! LOL!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's the way to play for the second unit. Lebron may not be back for the rest of the night. I would have never thought we would be up by this much in the fourth after the way the Spurs owned the Cavs earlier in the year.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is crazy. How come we cant play this good against bad teams.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Eric Snow must have gone back into a time machine for tonight's game. I'm serious.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Graham picked up his 5th foul. I hope he doesn't foul out tonight. He's been balling tonight. I really like the kid.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

good win guys


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is playing incredible tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> good win guys


As Cleveland fans know, we can't count our chickens until they hatch. Until the last second ticks off the clock, I'm nervous.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marty!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marty Sighting!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man, they never give Marty the ball!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Too bad Marty didnt get to touch it. Wilks was nice tho. 

Overall great win by the cavs. Great play by the team, and most of all LBJ. I doubted them tonight but they proved me wrong


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

^ I agree. That sucks. I'm still waiting for a pick-and-pop one day to see Marty launch a trey up.

*Cleveland 101, San Antonio 87*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> I think we win this one. Spurs back to back after a tough Indiana game. The Cavs finally getting some rest.
> 
> Look for Parker to have a good game but for some reason I see us squeking this one out.





> I just think this team is tired. We lost Hughes and AV for large chunks of the year this required guys like Lebron to play extra minutes. Also remember Sasha was hurt for a large chunk of the year then got starter minumtes.
> 
> That's why we seem so lackadaisacal on these back to backs IMO. Hopefully with a little more rest we;ll see a better performance


Hmmm whose quotes were these I wonder


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great game. I love when LeBron takes over and it seems impossible for anyone to shut him down. They D was especially strong forcing all those TOs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Huge win. Now all we have to do is get 10 games above .500 and stay there


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

remy23 said:


> As Cleveland fans know, we can't count our chickens until they hatch. Until the last second ticks off the clock, I'm nervous.





LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I bet all my ucash on the cavs bad move?


 :banana: 

I was the only person who put cash on the cavs besides one guy who only bet 30 for them :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> :banana:
> 
> I was the only person who put cash on the cavs besides one guy who only bet 30 for them :biggrin:


You're the man. What a gutsy bet.


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> good win guys


your a great sport,spurs fans are always classy same with cav fans good game both ways.spurs looked exhausted off the back to back and long rd trip.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow, who was on Lebron tonight.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Bowen was guarding LeBron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The OUTLAW said:


> Bowen was guarding LeBron.


Haha. You couldn't tell. He was shaking Spurs defenders left and right. My favorite play was that one where Barry was on him, and Lebron gave a shoulder fake and Barry went flying, then Lebron drove and frove Nazr, spun around on the baseline and threw it down in his face.

Anyone know where Lebron took off from for that dunk where Finley fouled him? You can't tell from the angle they kept showing, but I swear it was a foot inside the free throw line.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/14/2006 | The good follows the bad*












> *The good follows the bad*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/14/2006 | Win is one to study*












> *Win is one to study*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Competition spurs Cavs*












> _LeBron James went off for 44 points against the San Antonio Spurs on Monday night at The Q._
> 
> *Competition spurs Cavs*
> *LeBron's 44, defense do in defending NBA champs*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Anyone know where Lebron took off from for that dunk where Finley fouled him? You can't tell from the angle they kept showing, but I swear it was a foot inside the free throw line.


James had one big step inside the foul line and took off. So he dunked the ball from at least 10 feet back. In the postgame show, after returning from a commercial break, they showed the dunk from 3 different angles. The one you see on the highlight shows such as ESPN from behind, then 2 other views from the side where you can see LeBron's whole body and his footwork where he took off from.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

He was a monster. That dunk was sick but I really love the baseline reverse that he had against Mohamed. It reminded me of that dunk verses the Knicks that year. It looks awesome when he beats the man baseline and throws it down hard on the other side.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God missing all these games is killing me :curse: 

I might have to invest in the 1/2 season league pass package


----------

